# where have all my swordtails gone??



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

fry tank contained 9 swordtail fry, 8 guppy fry and 6 red platy fry. Platys and swords are a week older than the guppies. 
The guppies have grown very rapidly and are almost ready to go to an adult tank.
the platys are holding their own but not growing very fast
the 9 swords have become 3. I see no dead bodies.
Where could they go?
they are older than the guppies but are still tiny.
is this a case of pherenome stunting and killing by another species of fish?
Guppies grow really fast! Any ideas??
mouse


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

have you checked in your filter?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm assuming you have a sponge on your filter to prevent these fish from being sucked up into it. Unfortunately a frys body easily decomposes very quickly because its so small... if the guppies are almost full grown, they probably predated upon the other fry.


----------

